# prat?



## gavroche (29 May 2011)

I told my wife I may buy some cycling shorts instead of just using normal shorts.
Her reaction was rather unexpected. She said i would look like a prat in cycling shorts and burst out laughing!
Anybody else looking like a prat out there?


----------



## corshamjim (29 May 2011)

No fear! Long trousers for me thank you.


----------



## gb155 (29 May 2011)

Team Kit ALL the way !


----------



## Rebel Ian (29 May 2011)

I have bib shorts which on first inspection my son said make me look like a fat wrestler!! They have since always been referred to as my "fat wrestler gear". Am I bovvered?!


----------



## chillyuk (29 May 2011)

If you've got it then flaunt it.


----------



## david1701 (29 May 2011)

yeah but now I have nice brown legs


----------



## funnymummy (29 May 2011)

gavroche said:


> I told my wife I may buy some cycling shorts instead of just using normal shorts.
> Her reaction was rather unexpected. She said i would look like a prat in cycling shorts and burst out laughing!
> Anybody else looking like a prat out there?



I was reminded recently by a good friend, of something I said to him about 5 years ago
"You'll never get me in that lycra looking like a right bloody pratt"
I now have a wardrobe just for my cycling kit - Yes I may look like a pratt in it, but i'm a comfier pratt!


----------



## downfader (29 May 2011)

gavroche said:


> I told my wife I may buy some cycling shorts instead of just using normal shorts.
> Her reaction was rather unexpected. She said i would look like a prat in cycling shorts and burst out laughing!
> Anybody else looking like a prat out there?



Lycra bibshorts here. I don't give a damn what people say, you wear them for a reason (comfort on the saddle, sweat wicking, you cool down quicker ime, less wind resistance, etc)



Rebel Ian said:


> I have bib shorts which on first inspection my son said make me look like a fat wrestler!! They have since always been referred to as my "fat wrestler gear". Am I bovvered?!




My work mates call me Haystacks. I offered to wrestle one of the chefs to the ground oneday when he came in the changing rooms and shouted "fat wrestler" at me.  One of the other guys there used to make a bit of a deal about it so I turned around and slapped my behind at him.


----------



## TVC (29 May 2011)

Real men wear lycra. End of story.


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2011)

Don't worry yourself what other people think. At the end of the day, fellow cyclists won't think you're a prat.


----------



## NormanD (29 May 2011)

Lycra all the way for me too (bib shorts / normal lycra shorts and tops) give me comfort over people's opinion any day


----------



## funnymummy (29 May 2011)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Real men wear lycra. End of story.



I'm a man...?


----------



## Adasta (29 May 2011)

I was prepared for my girlfriend and female housemate to laugh at me when I put on my shorts. Turns out I have nice legs.

Who knew?


----------



## MacB (29 May 2011)

I usually get the Mexican wrestler jokes/nicknames from the kids, fairly merited to be honest, but it's comfy.


----------



## gallego1968 (29 May 2011)

I am buying baggy cycle shorts as my wife would say the same thing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2011)

MacB said:


> I usually get the Mexican wrestler jokes/nicknames...



Juan Kerr?


----------



## NotFabian (29 May 2011)

funnymummy said:


> I was reminded recently by a good friend, of something I said to him about 5 years ago
> "You'll never get me in that lycra looking like a right bloody pratt"
> I now have a wardrobe just for my cycling kit - Yes I may look like a pratt in it, but i'm a comfier pratt!



+1


----------



## NormanD (29 May 2011)

funnymummy said:


> I'm a man...?


Cough! ..what?


----------



## skudupnorth (29 May 2011)

Am i doing it all wrong riding in flared jeans and a knitted tank top ????


----------



## MacB (29 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Juan Kerr?



one of these days I'll have to actually try some wrestling moves....now if only I knew some no-mark numpty that might be gullible enough to be a crash test dummy


----------



## exbfb (29 May 2011)

First time I wore a pair of cyclinh shorts, I was so self conscious.
Then I had a word with myself which went something like.

If you're going to be a cyclist, just get on with dressing like one. 
That was pretty much it.

First time out the house I felt very strange for the first couple of minutes, then I accepted it and got on with it.

The guys at work have ribbed me about it though. 
"I hope you haven't got that lycra gear" ?

"Yes, yes I have. Would you like me to wear it in here ?"

Silence.

It's one area where I'm comfortable in my own skin and won't be apologising for.

I'm pretty much a black shorts kinda guy with a slightly less neat fitting shirt.
I just get on with it.
My wife has no exceptions to it whatsoever.


----------



## cloggsy (29 May 2011)

Just don the Lycra...

Don't be afraid!


----------



## Rebel Ian (29 May 2011)

I walked into Waitrose earlier to use their toilets dressed in bib shorts overshoes, windproof gillet etc. Got a few funny looks as I clip clopped through the shop on my cleats but thought I bet you couldn't cycle 50 miles in that wind!

Yesterday we got a funny look off a rather rotund girl somewhere in Lewes. I looked at her and thought you've never even seen a bike, not unless you've eaten one!

Moral....don't worry about what other people think!!


----------



## nickwill (29 May 2011)

gavroche said:


> I told my wife I may buy some cycling shorts instead of just using normal shorts.
> Her reaction was rather unexpected. She said i would look like a prat in cycling shorts and burst out laughing!
> Anybody else looking like a prat out there?


No. if I'm wearing a road bike I wear cycling shorts. I reckon anyone who wears baggies or long trousers on said machine is the one that looks like a prat.





I wouldn't choose to go swimming in a pair of jeans. To me cycling shorts are essential tools of the trade.


----------



## downfader (29 May 2011)

When I was a kid I would ride 20-30 miles during the summer on the old Raleigh in full jeans. Bleedin hot it was. I'd get home from a shift at work in the same type of jeans riding home from work and my legs would be on fire. 

A couple of years back when I switched to lycra I had a conversation with a couple of the bin men at work. It made me realise I'd wasted time in those jeans, even in full legged lycra tights during the summer it was a damn sight cooler with it on. I only really switched to lycra shorts last year


----------



## Xiorell (29 May 2011)

For me the concern isn't what I'd look like in the lycra/tight fitting kit as such, more a case of "would I look a prat dressed like that on my bike", with it being a hybrid not a propper road bike, I think the whole arrangement might look wierd. I do think on some rides I'd benefit from it though, wind pulling at my normal joggers etc does get annoying.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (29 May 2011)

I wear Lycra because I'm worth it 


The Velvet Curtain said:


> Real men wear lycra. End of story.


----------



## exbfb (29 May 2011)

It's up to you if you think it looks weird.

When I'm on the hybrid, I can work just as hard as I do on the road bike.
That's why I still like dressing for the task.

And another thing, who gives a stuff about all this hierarchical nonsense about "proper" road bikes ?
I have a friend who has been cycling much much longer than me and he won't go on anything other than a bike with flat bars. I couldn't keep up with him on any road bike.

I dress to suit the job, the bike doesn't matter.
Who cares if I'm wearing lycra shorts on a flat bar bike.
Not me, that's for sure.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (29 May 2011)

The only time people look, I won't say prats rather wrong, is when there legs and arms have no muscle definition at all and thus the lycra is baggy.


----------



## Itchyfeet (29 May 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Am i doing it all wrong riding in flared jeans and a knitted tank top ????



Yes, all the moor grime (fine rain for those not from up North) will weigh you down and make it a damn sight harder than just donning the lycra.

Brian


----------



## dave r (29 May 2011)

gallego1968 said:


> I am buying baggy cycle shorts as my wife would say the same thing.



I wear these

http://www.corinnede...g-shorts-3.html

or the altura summer/winter cruisers on the Sunday rides.


----------



## ian turner (29 May 2011)

Just tell her what you really think next time she buys some new clothing


----------



## Judderz (29 May 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Am i doing it all wrong riding in flared jeans and a knitted tank top ????



So you're 'That' Guy!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2011)

MacB said:


> one of these days I'll have to actually try some wrestling moves....now if only I knew some no-mark numpty that might be gullible enough to be a crash test dummy



 Kind of my Vic Faulkner to your Giant Haystacks


----------



## cyberknight (30 May 2011)

Just tell them you do not like cycling , you only use it to hide the fact that you like wearing the kinky gear, that normally shuts them up !

Another one i get is that i must be gay, so i just say " you didn't complain last night "... they shut up after that one.


----------



## itchyrider (30 May 2011)

She is just protecting you from the others ladies looking at you


----------



## TVC (30 May 2011)

funnymummy said:


> I'm a man...?



Really? That would make you a very funny mummy.

OK then: Real women wear lycra as well.


----------



## Jezston (30 May 2011)

Are you in not too bad shape?

If so, she may well change her mind once she sees you in them!


----------



## ufkacbln (30 May 2011)

funnymummy said:


> I'm a man...?



Do you drink Irn Bru?

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haNhogYCEdM[/media]


----------



## kedab (30 May 2011)

i got called a 'lycra lout' the other day...by a work colleague whom i have never cut up/RLJ'd or even seen on the road before


----------



## exbfb (30 May 2011)

Stereotypical attitude.

Whoulda thunk it ?...


----------



## oldroadman (30 May 2011)

I do hope that the legs are nicely shaved to go with the shorts. It's another thing you get ribbed about, but I found, over the years, that the ladies are quite taken with tanned smooth muscular legs...and often comment about why men have better legs than them. No shaving, stick to the longs, it looks really odd when you see race shorts and hairy legs!


----------



## fimm (30 May 2011)

oldroadman said:


> I do hope that the legs are nicely shaved to go with the shorts. It's another thing you get ribbed about, but I found, over the years, that the ladies are quite taken with tanned smooth muscular legs...



+1

When I was getting to know my boyfriend, he asked if I minded that he shaved his legs. Mind? I positively encourage the practice!


----------



## MacB (30 May 2011)

fimm said:


> +1
> 
> When I was getting to know my boyfriend, he asked if I minded that he shaved his legs. Mind? I positively encourage the practice!



ah, but it's a slippery slope, next it's the chest and, before you know it, you have a full time regime including back, sack and crack....just not needed


----------



## abo (30 May 2011)

Baggy shorts, short sleeved plaid shirt, backpack and BMX helmet usually...

If its a bit chilly when I go out I wear zipoff trousers lol

I don't think I could do lycra; I've got good legs (apart from the scars and tattoos ) courtesy of karate I think but I've got a beer belly I can't shift and I think lycra would look wierd. Looks odd on an MTB IMHO anyway.

I've toyed with wearing my Ronhill trackpants but when I get hot and sweaty I don't like stuff on my lower legs and arms. Likewise thought about running tops but none of them fit at the moment  think I need to go on a diet...


----------



## Jezston (30 May 2011)

Shave NOTHING.

I only cut hair once it gets long enough for potential opponents to be able to grab hold of it.

Beyond that and you are _not _a _man._


----------



## ian turner (31 May 2011)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Really? That would make you a very funny mummy.
> 
> OK then: Real women wear lycra as well.


According to that interview with Victoria Pendleton in Cycle Active Real women 
ride step through bikes and worry about looking stylish  
Real cyclists wear lycra


----------



## oldroadman (31 May 2011)

abo said:


> Baggy shorts, short sleeved plaid shirt, backpack and BMX helmet usually...
> 
> If its a bit chilly when I go out I wear zipoff trousers lol
> 
> ...


Correct! Not so much a diet as healthy eating (lots of fruit and veg, and a little protein), and plenty of riding. The equation is simple Kcals out = kcals in, no change. Kcals in less than kcals out = weight loss. Every pro knows this, which is why early season training can be tough if you "do an Ullrich" in the between seasons break. 150km on an orange, anyone?


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (31 May 2011)

I would not let it bother you. Having said that I wear some Ronhill running shorts that I cut the liner out of over my cycling shorts. I just cannot be arsed with the ribbing I would get at work. Then again the Ronhill's are so thin that you hardly know you are wearing them, they were also cheap. Prior to this I was using some Altura Mayhem baggy shorts, but with my skinny legs I looked like MC Hammer and felt like a prat in them also. I am fine now with my current setup.


----------



## abo (31 May 2011)

oldroadman said:


> The equation is simple Kcals out = kcals in, no change. Kcals in less than kcals out = weight loss.



The equation is simple but when there are BBQ's and beer around sometimes it doesn't add up 

Need to up the riding


----------



## MGBLemonrider (31 May 2011)

Just back from a quick 2 mile round trip to drop a prescription off. Lycra bib longs and cycling short sleeve jersey, SPD shoes on a MTB!! I didn't bother with helmet or my normal hi-viz ankle straps. I try and cycle as quickly as I can so it makes sense to wear sporty clothing which is comfortable and wicking. 

I know what you mean about wearing Lycra on a hybrid, most normal people gently pottering around would be in normal clothes. But it's your ride and you owe it to yourself to be comfortable, and there's nothing more comfortable than proper purpose built clothing. You might not want to go the whole hog with a cycling top as you don't need the really long back you need for drops, so I'd suggest a sports top. I used my British Lions one, modern material and a good length. I'd imagine football ones are similar and could go for traditional cotton rugger tops if want a bit more warmth - would hardly warrant a second glance. If you wore a footy one you'd get abused for your choice of team rather than your legs!


Later I'll be commuting on my drop bar. Lycra shorts, Bright yellow night vision short sleeve top, Hi-viz ankle straps and helmet. I will look like a strange misshapen mushroom, but its comfortable and practical.


----------



## hotmetal (31 May 2011)

If I'm off to the shops on my hack I wear normal clothes. 
If I'm out in the woods on the Jekyll then I wear one of my usual jerseys for cycling (same on or off road) but baggy cycle shorts
If I'm out with the club on my road bike I wear one of my usual jerseys and bib shorts or full length depending on weather. The only trouble with riding to work is that you have to leave your bike outside and walk in wearing the full WWF outfit, which you have to admit, does look somewhat comedic. Comedy factor is multiplied by x10 if you have a beer belly though.

My mountain bike mates made some comments about full Lycra but to be honest 
a) I don't care so long as it's comfy, and 
b) I reckon you look more weird on a bike with the "wrong" gear. I think I'd look silly in full Lycra pottering to the shops on my hack or caning the trails, but also pretty odd riding a carbon race bike in jeans.

Guess what? The most ribbing I've ever had about cycling gear was from the oh-so-fashion-conscious road riding club who seemed to take exception to the fact that I took my Camelbak when I first went out with them, because my tools were in my bottle cage and I only had one cage. Why the hell not? It's good enough for mountainbiking. Oh I _see_! Mark Cavendish doesn't use one… silly me, I didn't realise I'd entered the TdF…! Actually, the roadies are by far the most bothered about fashion that I've come across. What's that you say? Dust caps still on your valves? Oh, how amateur! 

Girlfriend was quite keen to see me in shorts, and was actually quite disappointed that the chamois pad actually obscured some of the (to her) desirable detail. And I definitely don't shave… apart from anything else, where do you stop?


----------



## abo (31 May 2011)

hotmetal said:


> And I definitely don't shave… apart from anything else, where do you stop?



Hah, where *do* you stop??? Just above the short line? To the crotch? Full brazillian???

argh, pass the mind-bleach


----------



## hotmetal (31 May 2011)

LOL Mind bleach! Love it! Also how itchy would it be if you shaved your erm, naughty bits? I reckon it'd be more comfortable riding the TdF in jeans than shaving yer old chap area.

What is that all about anyway? (legs I mean, not any further up, that's up to the individual). Is it to do with aerodynamics? weight saving? not having to pick hairs _and_ gravel out of injuries? Completing the BDSM look? Genuinely interested cos I really don't know. (Not that any argument is likely to start me shaving my legs).


----------



## Adasta (31 May 2011)

hotmetal said:


> What is that all about anyway? (legs I mean, not any further up, that's up to the individual). Is it to do with aerodynamics? weight saving? not having to pick hairs _and_ gravel out of injuries? Completing the BDSM look? Genuinely interested cos I really don't know. (Not that any argument is likely to start me shaving my legs).



Several reasons, from what I can gather.

A couple of the main reasons are that cyclists receive massages (with oils) after stages to help their muscles to recover. It's much easier to massage skin that isn't covered in hair. Also, if you fall off your bike, it's easier to treat and dress a wound that doesn't have hair near it, or *in* it! Think back to those times when you have got a friction burn on your leg from falling on astroturf and you can see the benefit of shaving your legs if you come off your bike going 40mph+

I don't shave my legs.


----------



## phaedrus (1 Jun 2011)

I find it kind of sad that the significant other of the OP is so negative and unsupportive. How would she react if she asked your opinion on a piece of clothing she was thinking of buying and you said "Don't be ridiculous, you're much too old/fat/skinny/short/tall to wear that!", and laughed at her? Not nice.

Brush it off and wear lycra shorts if *you* want to wear lycra shorts.


----------



## Sonofpear (1 Jun 2011)

I have to admit when I tried Lycra shorts and jersey for the first time I thought what the hell and had a little giggle at myself. But like others have said it's like having the right tools for the job and I couldn't care less what people think. The mrs thinks its quite fetching. 
Since I started riding I'm finding myself browsing websites for hours looking at the new kit to build up my wardrobe. The mrs says I'm worse than a woman haha


----------



## VamP (1 Jun 2011)

I went from being self-conscious to spending an hour in Sainsbury's in my road bike gear in about one week. Mind you I'm shameless.

GF went from ''you wear lycra shorts, you can forget about sex'' to ''mmmm'' in about the same timeframe.

Just wear them.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Jun 2011)

IMO if you want to look a total prat wear cargo shorts on a road bike. Sorry - just wear cargo shorts full stop. WTF are those pockets FOR? Shaved legs and proper cycling shorts just LOOK BETTER, and are more comfortable and functional.


----------



## abo (1 Jun 2011)

youngoldbloke said:


> IMO if you want to look a total prat wear cargo shorts on a road bike. Sorry - just wear cargo shorts full stop. WTF are those pockets FOR? Shaved legs and proper cycling shorts just LOOK BETTER, and are more comfortable and functional.



Keeping stuff in! Each phone, my ipod and my wallet have their own pocket


----------



## Jezston (2 Jun 2011)

abo said:


> Keeping stuff in! Each phone, my ipod and my wallet have their own pocket



That's what the pockets on the back of jerseys are for, and the stuff won't be thrown about all over the place when you're riding if it's there!

Seriously, your legs is the last place you want to be storing stuff when riding a bike.


----------



## abo (2 Jun 2011)

Jezston said:


> That's what the pockets on the back of jerseys are for, and the stuff won't be thrown about all over the place when you're riding if it's there!
> 
> Seriously, your legs is the last place you want to be storing stuff when riding a bike.



Heh you are right, stuff goes in my backpack and of course the iPod stays at home. But for general walking about I quite like the ol' cargo shorts. TBH I hate wearing anything other than shorts so when it gets to about April, out they come, till about October


----------



## bigup (2 Jun 2011)

ive been riding in a base layer, bib shorts, cycling jersey, and some trackkies


----------

